# Vape Cartel - Juice Reviews



## RoSsIkId (15/7/14)

So the vape cartel juices have landed and i picked mine up a few hours ago. I got 5 of the juices. All 12mg.

1st to be tested
Nutella

Mod: Cana modz
Atty: kayfun 3.1 es
Coil: 28 kanthal 1ohm
Wick: rayton cotton
Watts: 13.8
Nom rating: super batman nom nom

I must say its one of the best tasting juices i have tried so far.

The smell: when opening the glass dripper you can instantly smell it. Sweet and dark at the same time. And when vaping the whole room start to get that nice warm auroma that you like on a cold winters eve.

The taste: on the 1ohm coil and almost 14 watts its a warm vape. I really does taste like warm choc melting on your toung.

@KieranD thank you for supplying us with something so awesome.

Will be testing the others once i have finished this bottle

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## KieranD (16/7/14)

Thank you @RoSsIkId  

Now try the others as well


----------



## Cliff (24/7/14)

Hey all,
I got a few bottles from @KieranD of his new VC branded liquids since he's round the corner from me and he asked for some feedback. So at the same time as telling him I figured I'd pass it on to you all  Keep in mind I'm only off the stinkies for 16 days and if my tastebuds haven't adjusted yet I'm sure these notes below fall short of properly informing anyone, but hey here goes...

All of this on noob eGo gear, so I'm itching to blow cash on a VV upgrade just to taste! (I find myself spending hours on the vendor websites thinking TAKE MY MONEY but my head wins whenever I do the math). But even on my gear I got a good amount of vapour, decent throat hit and clearly defined flavour in each puff. All were 12mg.

RY4 Premium Deluxe - in a MAXI BDCC
just what I thought ry4 would be, far superior to another I've tasted and flavourful all round, for the caramel and slight vanilla up front and the tobacco on exhale seems like it'll become a great ADV. I can imagine myself regularly stocking up with this and being a Ry4 junkie, this amongst others I'm sure

Blueberry Waffles - in a minipt2
a very nice subtly sweet flavour but clearly reminiscent of it's name, tasty and morish! I didn't want to miss a drop and ended up pulling it right off the coil at the end of the tank (worked ok for a few pulls so didn't seem too risky, veterans please don't shoot if that's a sin! )

French Vanilla - in a minipt2
my first reaction was in fact "OMG", the last thing I expected since I'm not a grand 'vanilla' anything fan... the smooth, rich, but not overpowering vanilla flavour is certainly going to be a hit... I dare say so even with my limited experience. I simply battled to put it down!

Butterscotch Tobacco - in a minipt2
Moir's Butterscotch Instant Pudding!! At first I got a rather nice fudge-like flavour from having the french vanilla still in the coil but once past that it was simply a magnificent, perfectly and smoothly mixed instant pudding, not overly sweet but plentiful in flavour and another one that was difficult to set down on the desk.

Black Coffee - in a MAXI BDCC
I kill quite a few cups of coffee every day although not black, and I was doubtful about whether I'd actually enjoy a black coffee flavour... Was I taken aback by this great flavour, a very tasty and full bodied black coffee.

Excellent liquids and thank you @KieranD, keep them coming!
Now back to tangling with my inner demons about that upgrade

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

Cliff said:


> Hey all,
> I got a few bottles from @KieranD of his new VC branded liquids since he's round the corner from me and he asked for some feedback. So at the same time as telling him I figured I'd pass it on to you all  Keep in mind I'm only off the stinkies for 16 days and if my tastebuds haven't adjusted yet I'm sure these notes below fall short of properly informing anyone, but hey here goes...
> 
> All of this on noob eGo gear, so I'm itching to blow cash on a VV upgrade just to taste! (I find myself spending hours on the vendor websites thinking TAKE MY MONEY but my head wins whenever I do the math). But even on my gear I got a good amount of vapour, decent throat hit and clearly defined flavour in each puff. All were 12mg.
> ...


What can I say....I am amazed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> What can I say....I am amazed.


Same here @Andre


----------



## RIEFY (24/7/14)

lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz (24/7/14)

#eksemaniks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

Contradiction!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adksuperman (24/7/14)

@KieranD

Is this still being sold after all the reports of shortness of breath etc. ?

Would be quite bad if this juices are still being sold after you said that what we got is not the same as the juice you tested in the USA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/7/14)

Can't be the same juice, they sound worlds apart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

This discussion reminds me of this power

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

Alex said:


> This discussion reminds me of this power




So true


----------



## Cliff (24/7/14)

Beginner's luck?? I'm at a loss for words after finishing the other thread about these juices, especially considering my opinion of them.

Suddenly I understand you all now! Also a little in shock as to the side effects suffered by some, and their hardware, can't help trying to think what I had different from them other than the newbie gear and possibly still-tarred lungs. My bottles weren't different in any way other than still being sealed by both tape and unopened caps. As I've read often here in the forum taste is subjective but I'm not sure it'd be at such extremes.

Anyone is free to test what I got if necessary / required... @KieranD please give me a shout if that's the case?


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

Cliff said:


> Beginner's luck?? I'm at a loss for words after finishing the other thread about these juices, especially considering my opinion of them.
> 
> Suddenly I understand you all now! Also a little in shock as to the side effects suffered by some, and their hardware, can't help trying to think what I had different from them other than the newbie gear and possibly still-tarred lungs. My bottles weren't different in any way other than still being sealed by both tape and unopened caps. As I've read often here in the forum taste is subjective but I'm not sure it'd be at such extremes.
> 
> Anyone is free to test what I got if necessary / required... @KieranD please give me a shout if that's the case?


 
That's why I posted that youtube clip, and I hope some people watch it. I have not had any negative health side effects from vaping the 12mg Amaretto.

After my initial disappointment with the mild flavour, I have been playing around with higher ohm coils, and the Amaretto does shine through a lot more at a lower wattage for me.


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

Alex said:


> That's why I posted that youtube clip, and I hope some people watch it. I have not had any negative health side effects from vaping the 12mg Amaretto.
> 
> After my initial disappointment with the mild flavour, I have been playing around with higher ohm coils, and the Amaretto does shine through a lot more at a lower wattage for me.


As long as you do not suffer withdrawal symptoms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cliff (1/8/14)

OK so curiosity killed the cat (apparently) but it definitely killed my throat!

On Sunday I vaped 2 flavours at 12W in a mpt2 on my VAMO I picked up on Friday night, promptly coughed my lungs up and couldn't find them for the most part of Sunday afternoon. After trying the ry4, with minimal flavour and waaaay too much throat hit, I tried the vanilla which I originally liked so much thinking it'd be different... Nope, I was wrong.

Last night I put the same tank on my ego battery and it tasted like I reviewed it at first, so clearly these aren't meant for any sort of special equipment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (1/8/14)

Cliff said:


> OK so curiosity killed the cat (apparently) but it definitely killed my throat!
> 
> On Sunday I vaped 2 flavours at 12W in a mpt2 on my VAMO I picked up on Friday night, promptly coughed my lungs up and couldn't find them for the most part of Sunday afternoon. After trying the ry4, with minimal flavour and waaaay too much throat hit, I tried the vanilla which I originally liked so much thinking it'd be different... Nope, I was wrong.
> 
> Last night I put the same tank on my ego battery and it tasted like I reviewed it at first, so clearly these aren't meant for any sort of special equipment.


No, It's not meant for human consumption.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

